# gauge one versus g scale



## mymodeltrain (May 14, 2013)

I saw a real steam train on ebay and it is the Aster 0-4-0 and it is a gauge one scale. I wonder what is the difference between g scale and gauge one. Can it run on a 45 mm rail?


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

They both run on 45 mm track. Gauge 1 is usually 1:32. "G" scale is a generic lable, but usually refers to LGB's 1:22.5. Although that is always debated. Chuck


----------



## mymodeltrain (May 14, 2013)

"They both run on 45 mm track. Gauge 1 is usually 1:32. "G" scale is a generic lable, but usually refers to LGB's 1:22.5. Although that is always debated". 


Thanks Chuck for the information. So Gauge 1 or G scale are related to the ratio of the trains not the dimension of the rail. It's important to know that knowledge because I usually skipped any products listed as gauge 1 since I think they are unfit for my rail.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

There are many scales that run on our track. The more common ones are: 1:20.3, 1:22.5/24, 1:29 and 1:32 (aka gauge 1). There are others, but not readily available. Chuck


----------



## BigRedOne (Dec 13, 2012)

Are you referring to the Aster "Krauss Tank?" I think this is the only current Aster 0-4-0, and I believe it is (or is close to) the scale of LGB "G scale," e.g., 1:22.5 

1 gauge represents standard gauge trains on 45 mm track, and this is 1:32 scale.


----------



## mymodeltrain (May 14, 2013)

"Are you referring to the Aster "Krauss Tank?" I think this is the only current Aster 0-4-0, and I believe it is (or is close to) the scale of LGB "G scale," e.g., 1:22.5" 

There is no description if it is a Krauss Tank but I searched around, it locos is old, it's back in 1976.


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

The below terms are in context to 45mm gauge track which we collectively refer to as 'Large scale'. 

Gauge 1: 1.75" (44.45mm), Correct for standard gauge prototypes modeled in 1:32 scale. 
G Scale: Originally termed by LGB, 'G' for 'gross' (big). Correct for 1 meter gauge European prototypes modeled in 1:22.5 scale. Called IIm in Europe (45mm gauge). 
G Gauge: Misnomer but everyone knows what it means. 
F Scale: or 'Fine Scale'. Correct for 3ft narrow gauge prototypes modeled in 1:20.3. 'Fn3' term is also used. 
H Scale: Term not widely used but is 'Half inch' to the foot scale. Correct for 3'6" gauge (cape gauge) prototypes modeled in 1:24. 
SE Scale: or 7/8" to the foot scale. Correct for 2' gauge prototypes modeled in 1:13.7 scale. 
SM Scale: or 16mm to the foot scale: Correct for 2' gauge prototypes modeled in 1:19 running on 32mm gauge track 'SM32'. Often this scale is also run on 45mm track 'SM45'. 
Gummy Scale: Often employed so things 'fit'. I will leave the specifications to the imagination. 

Andrew


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Andrew 

The "F" in F scale [1:20.32]stands for the "Fifteen" in 15mm/ft [the actual unit conversion. The use of Fn3 to denote track gauge relative to scale is the same as IIm indicating Scale II [1:22.5/1:22.6] on metre gauge track. 
Obviously Fn3 is 45mm track [3x15] and is an indicator of how it was selected; standard gauge F is 70.6 mm [1435mm/20.32]


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Dr Rivet. 
Gee, 'F' is for Fifteen then. It all makes sense! A 'Fine' scale it is indeed. One of my Favorites! 
I kept the list of scales in regard to 45mm gauge track otherwise it all gets way too much to explain.

Andrew


----------



## mymodeltrain (May 14, 2013)

"Gauge 1: 1.75" (44.45mm), Correct for standard gauge prototypes modeled in 1:32 scale. 
G Scale: Originally termed by LGB, 'G' for 'gross' (big). Correct for 1 meter gauge European prototypes modeled in 1:22.5 scale. Called IIm in Europe (45mm gauge). 
G Gauge: Misnomer but everyone knows what it means. 
F Scale: or 'Fine Scale'. Correct for 3ft narrow gauge prototypes modeled in 1:20.3. 'Fn3' term is also used. 
H Scale: Term not widely used but is 'Half inch' to the foot scale. Correct for 3'6" gauge (cape gauge) prototypes modeled in 1:24. 
SE Scale: or 7/8" to the foot scale. Correct for 2' gauge prototypes modeled in 1:13.7 scale. 
SM Scale: or 16mm to the foot scale: Correct for 2' gauge prototypes modeled in 1:19 running on 32mm gauge track 'SM32'. Often this scale is also run on 45mm track 'SM45'. 
Gummy Scale: Often employed so things 'fit'. I will leave the specifications to the imagination". 

Thanks Andrew for the education. It takes time to consume the information but sure I will.


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Someone new to all this will still wonder where 1:29 fits in and why early Bachmann 3ft gauge models are in 1:22.5 and other brands are in 1:24. 
Japanese standard gauge models are in 1:30 scale. 
Australian and German 750mm gauge models are in 1:19/1:20.3 scale. 

'Large scale' has it's quirks. 

Andrew


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

I should add "Gauge 1" under 1/32 scale.. 
Scot


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Thanks Scot, that helps explain some of the common but quirky incorrect ones. 

Andrew


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

Posted By mymodeltrain on 23 Oct 2013 03:27 PM 
I saw a real steam train on ebay and it is the Aster 0-4-0 and it is a gauge one scale. I wonder what is the difference between g scale and gauge one. Can it run on a 45 mm rail?




back to the original question. the best known "Gauge one" or "Spur I" in german, was Maerklins "Maxi" line of products.
they, and smaller comanies, that jumped the bandwagon, did use other rails!
yes, they were/are 45 mm from inside to inside, the same as the largescale track introduced by LGB. but the railheads are narrower and not as high, as in largescale.

so you might have difficulties at combining gauge one stuff with largescale stuff. one, i remember having read, was gauge one wheels falling into the largescale frogs now and then..


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Scot's illustration is the best example I know of that explains our various scales. I printed out a copy years ago and have it with me at train shows to help answer the question, "WHAT SCALE IS THAT TRAIN?". As the old saying goes, "one picture is worth a thousand words". 


Thanks, Scot.

Chuck


----------



## Ted Doskaris (Oct 7, 2008)

The NMRA includes standards and recommended practices applicable to our outdoor (or indoor) garden trains. I found these to be very helpful, particularly for checking/ fixing track work and wheel backspacing.

*NMRA STANDARDS AND RECOMMENDED PRACTICES*
Be sure to examine the following specifications:

*NMRA STANDARDS S-1.3 Standards for Scales with deep flanges*

*NMRA STANDARDS S-3.3 Standards, Guarded Track, for Deep Flanges* (Be sure to look at page 2)


I hope this info. is of help,

-Ted


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks everyone! im glad the chart has been useful.. 
I just did a few minor tweaks..I added "Gauge One" and moved down the text to 1/29 and 1/24 scales, to help show they dont have a "name" other than 1/29 and 1/24! 
And I modified the wording in the "Model Locomotives" title to include the phrase "Large Scale"..which wasn't there before.
Here is the new version: 










Direct link: 

http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/scottychaos/Large-scale-scales3.gif 

thanks, 
Scot


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Scot,

Thanks for posting this. I have used your chart over many years to explain the various scales to friends. This picture "definitely worth a thousand words"!


----------



## jbwilcox (Jan 2, 2008)

Scot,

Your chart wouldbe even more meaningful if you could show the same engine in each scale.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Thats an interesting idea, but, these are real locomotives, I seriously doubt that there is a prototype that is similar across all real track gauges. Scot used reasonable images. Scaling down a standard gauge loco wouldn't accurately illustrate the width of the engine to the gauge of the track. The two footers stick out a lot more. Chuck


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Great chart Scott, VERY useful and impressively done!


----------



## hcampbell (Jan 2, 2008)

Just to further the confusion:

1:48 1/4"=12" for old 7' broad gauge

1:16 3/4"=12" 28" gauge ( a rare but prototype gauge)

Harvey C


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By jbwilcox on 24 Oct 2013 02:54 PM 
Scot, Your chart wouldbe even more meaningful if you could show the same engine in each scale. 



JB,
Interesting idea, but as Chuck explained, I think that would actually make the chart less useful..
because there are no meter gauge, 3-foot gauge or 2-foot gauge EMD GP38-2 locomotives! 
and no one is modeling meter gauge, 3-foot gauge or 2-foot gauge EMD GP38-2 locomotives..
so seeing a Standard Gauge loco depicted in those track gauges wouldn't be meaningful to anyone.

likewise, there weren't any Maine 2-foot locomotives that ran on standard gauge track..
So having the same loco would confuse things greatly IMO..


Posted By hcampbell on 24 Oct 2013 06:27 PM 
Just to further the confusion:

1:48 1/4"=12" for old 7' broad gauge

1:16 3/4"=12" 28" gauge ( a rare but prototype gauge)

Harvey C 


Thanks Harvey!
But I dont think anyone is modeling in those particular scale/gauge combinations..
there might be one or two people doing it! 
but if they are, they probably dont need the chart! 

Scot


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

Great chart Scot. I'm going to publish it in our club newsletter.


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By Scottychaos on 24 Oct 2013 06:46 PM 

Thanks Harvey!
But I dont think anyone is modeling in those particular scale/gauge combinations..
there might be one or two people doing it! 
but if they are, they probably dont need the chart! 

Scot


Modeling in broad gauge. No charts necessary.


----------



## BigRedOne (Dec 13, 2012)

Is she testing for the proper gauge?


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Too bad the flanges don't match. I see tracking problems, go down dog. Chuck


----------



## catherine yronwode (Oct 9, 2013)

Am i correct in understanding that the reason that modelling American narrow gauge (3-foot gauge) on tracks (and with buildings and figures) made for European meter-gauge came about -- and introduced problems -- simply that a meter is not 3 feet? 

What i am thinking here is that since the first entries into large scale were European (German) manufacturers, the American narrow gauge models were kinda shoehorned into meter gauge, on the principle that "a yard is just about the same as a meter, or close enough," thus creating the rather unintuitive 1:22.5 scale -- and that the rise of 1:20:3 scale has been a largely American attempt to correct this problem? 

Or are my math and my historical perspective off the rails?


----------



## BigRedOne (Dec 13, 2012)

I think that's right. For some reason the track size of 45 mm became a de facto standard, and therefore a variety of scales were necessary to give people all the prototypes they wanted.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

LGB started our hobby. At least as a mass marketed segment of the large scale model RRs. Their first rolling stock was based upon meter gauge (1:22.5). When they started making Colorado NG they stayed with that scale, sort of. Their American style freight cars scale out closer to 1:24, than 1:22.5. This assumes the prototype car is 30' long. Their passenger cars, D&RGW , are compressed so scale is questionable. When it came to American prototypes, I don't think LGB worried a lot about scale correctness, just pleasing lines. I have a lot of LGB and I love it. I just run it by its self not with other scales. If I had to guess, they had molds for parts of cars that could be used as a start for American NG cars. That was the easiest way to go and the rest is history. Chuck


----------

